# Storage Wars



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2011)

Is anybody else watching this show? My first reaction was "Who'd want to watch a bunch of people bidding on storage lockers?"

Me.   

I don't know what it is but I've become addicted to this show. I keep rooting for Barry. He doesn't seem to get the "good" lockers.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 31, 2011)

We watch.  Barry is the best, though with all that money it's hard to feel sorry for him.  We HATE Dave!  Whatta jerk.  Yeeuup.  Makes me wanna smack him.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you! I'm so glad I'm not the only one.   

Yeah, Dave's a bit of a jerk but sometimes he can be nice and helpful. My sister & BIL are the ones who told me about the show. We talk about this show and my sister said she doesn't think Dave is as much of a jerk as he's depicted. She thinks it's to add drama to the show. 

You've got to have tension and disputes; otherwise, it's not entertaining.


----------



## lauramw71 (Sep 3, 2011)

OMG I'm so glad we're not the only ones!  LOL  We're addicted!  I wanna punch Dave in the nose...  Yeeeuppppp   ACK!  haha    

There's another one but I can't remember the name of it.. it's the one with Ton and another guy on it.  We watch that one too, but Storage Wars is our fav!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2011)

Did either of you get to see Storage Wars Unlocked? I missed it but I guess that they got everyone to sit down and discuss the show. I bet it would have been interesting since it was more of a behind the scenes type of program.

eta: My sister & BIL do the Yep sound now.


----------



## MrsFusion (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL...our family watches too!  And we do NOT like Dave!!!  I hope in real life he's a much nicer guy....


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, he can be rude. Did you see the episode where he told an older woman he wouldn't bid against her. And then he did!  :shock: 

I won't mention what I shouted at the screen.


----------



## ewenique (Sep 7, 2011)

Half my family is watching this as I type this


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2011)

The crazy half?


----------



## morena_mama (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to watch but the bickering like school girls gave me migraines.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2011)

We cwatch sometimes, we did tonight. That married couple is gross.

I made a living for a couple years doing that & having a yard sales 2 weekends amonth in my early 20's. Didn't make a lot of money, enough for rent, beer and weekend roadtrips   .


----------



## lauramw71 (Sep 10, 2011)

I started watching the unlocked show but fell asleep  lol  Must not have been too interesting!!!

I'll bet that there's alot more people actually going to these auctions now that these shows are popular!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2011)

You're probably right about more people going to auctions. I don't even know that storage companies would auction off lockers until this show came on.


----------



## maya (Sep 11, 2011)

i like the show. dave seems like an ass but that really could be editing that makes him out to be that bad. 

barry however reminds me of someone i might know. he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2011)

Barry does seem like a nice guy. I like his attitude. On one show, he commented that he lost money but he made a new friend. I thought that was a really positive way to look at it. 

I think you're right about the editing possibly making Dave look nastier than he might be in real life. However, it is his livelihood so I would think he'd have to be a little ruthless to succeed. 

I have noticed every once in awhile he does something nice for someone - usually it's Barry.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Sep 11, 2011)

> We HATE Dave! Whatta jerk. Yeeuup. Makes me wanna smack him



 HAHA!  I can totally hear him saying that!! So annoying!

I was watching it the other day, and my husband walks in and says "Do you think they plant those really unique finds in the lockers?".  And now he's ruined it for me!!!  Someone tell me it's not fixed!!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't think it's fixed. Think of how unusual some of the items are that they found; for example, Olive Oyl's shoes from the movie "Popeye", the Eskimo pie doohickey, the Victorian cue stick holder, etc.

I really don't think it's fixed. Your husband was just being a Dave.


----------



## maya (Sep 11, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I really don't think it's fixed. Your husband was just being a Dave.



bubbly buddha married dave!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Sep 13, 2011)

> bubbly buddha married dave!




Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :shock:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh gosh!  My bad!  

I'm sorry Bubbly Buddha. I take back all the nasty things I said about Dave. I hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## maya (Sep 13, 2011)

Bubbly Buddha said:
			
		

> > bubbly buddha married dave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of course not.like i said, i think its editing that makes him be the "bad guy". i am SURE your partner is wonderful.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry everyone if you felt I was being offended!  I should have put a laughing emoticon at the end!  
I just wanted to know that the show wasn't "fixed"!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

Bubbly Buddha said:
			
		

> Sorry everyone if you felt I was being offended!  I should have put a laughing emoticon at the end!
> I just wanted to know that the show wasn't "fixed"!!



I was trying to make a joke based on maya's post that you were married to Dave. That's why I said I took everything back and hoped I hadn't offended you. 

The joke didn't come over very well. It's hard to joke when it's written.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Sep 14, 2011)

> The joke didn't come over very well. It's hard to joke when it's written.



Exactly!!  Very hard to convey sarcasm as well!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

Now that we've got that straightened out...  

I just saw a little (maybe 20 minutes or so) of another show. It was wild. It's called Hardcore Pawn. Has anybody seen it?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been giggling at your jokes through the whole thread and could tell you were all joking.  Silly girls.  Busted out laughing at 'Bubbly Buddha married Dave'!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 15, 2011)

See...PrairieCraft got the jokes. I guess we were able to convey a tiny bit of humor.


----------



## maya (Sep 16, 2011)

so glad i didn't offend anyone.  humor and sarcasm are so hard to convey is writing. especially sarcasm in texas.

i haven't seen hardcore pawn (the name is a turn off for me, so i've skipped it) is it good?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know. I only saw about 20 minutes of it. I thought it was interesting which isn't the same as good.   

But it did keep my attention until the end of the show. There is a fascination in watching strange behavior and the reactions of the clerks in the store. I thought the customers were either crazy or liars.  :roll: I'll have to ask my BIL when it's on again and try to watch some more.

By the way, you didn't offend me. I was amused by your comments.


----------

